# Thorsminde



## serge7 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich fahre mit Familie mitte Mai nach Thorsminde. Habe hier im board auch schon einiges Informatives über die Suchfunktion herauslesen können. 

Einige Fragen sind aber noch offen geblieben, ich hoffe dass mir der ein oder andere Insider fachlich da noch helfen kann...

Ich würde gerne im Hafen (Fjordseite) und in der Brandung angeln. Zunächst zur Brandung. Lohnt es sich auf die Spitze einer der drei Molen zu gehen oder lieber direkt vom Strand? Wie weit muss ich raus werfen bis in den fängigen Bereich? Lieber System mit zwei oder einem Haken? Wie schwer muss das Blei sein? Mit Kralle oder ohne? Ich würde mir hier bei uns noch einige Wattwürmer selbst buddeln und mitnehmen. Wo kann man dort dann noch weitere Köder kaufen? Alles Fußläufig?

Zum Hafen (Fjordseite): Hier soll ja auch einiges auf Platte und Hering gehen. Wie schwer müssten hier die Ruten sein bzw.  welche Bleigewichte um hier angeln zu können? Wie weit muss man hier werfen und wie tief ist es dort? Was waren dort eure Top-Köder?

Wenn der ein oder andere was dazu schreibt, freue ich mich sehr.

Vorab schonmal ganz herzlichen Dank!

Petri und schöne Grüße
Sergio

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blackbird1993 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hi

Zur Brandungsangelei:

Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall auf die Molen zu steigen, sofern der Seegang es zulässt (bei hohen Wellen und feuchten Steinen absolute Lebensgefahr). Wurfweite je nach Tidenstand, mal weiter raus (alles was geht), mal beisst es 5 Meter vor den Molen am besten. Systeme mit 2 Haken und weissen Flouperlen haben mir die meisten Platten gebracht. Bleigewicht ist vom Wetter abhängig, an manchen Tagen sind Aalruten mit 40-80 Gramm mehr als ausreichend, bei starkem auflandigem Wind braucht es 250 Gramm um die Montage vor der Flucht zu bewahren  Krallen sind nicht von Nöten. 

Köder: Kann man vor Ort kaufen (Tau, Seeringel und Wattwürmer im örtlichen Angelladen am Hafen), aber sind teuer. Fangen tun sie alle, am besten gehen Fischfetzen von Makrele und natürlich der Wattwurm. 

Im Hafen (dort wo die großen Schiffe liegen) fing ich dieses Jahr große Platten, Aalmuttern, Aale sowie Makrelen mit gleichen Gerät und Ködern (Makrele mit Blinker und Spinner) , dort lohnt sich auch das Nachtangeln mit Pose und Tauwurm gezielt auf Aal direkt am Ufer. 

MfG


----------



## serge7 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



blackbird1993 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zur Brandungsangelei:
> 
> ...


Klasse blackbird! Vielen Dank. 

Meinst Du den Hafen südlich von der Schleuse?

Kann man Makrelen und Heringe tiefgekühlt aus dem Supermarkt als Köder nehmen? Gibt es dort in der Nähe einen Supermarkt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blackbird1993 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Supermarkt gibts in Sdr. Nissum etwas weiter südlich, Heringe gibts da tiefgekühlt, würde aber eher zu frischen raten. 

Genau, den Hafen südlich von der Schleuse zum Meer hin meine ich.

MfG


----------



## icheben (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Direkt an der Schleuße findest du einen "Alles Laden" mit Angel und Campingzubehör. Die haben eigentlich alles da an Ködern was du brauchst.
Zum Angeln im Hafen: Bei geschloßener Schleuße reicht Vorfach mit Krabe und 20g Blei dahinter, für die Platten (langsam über den Boden ziehen) für die Heringe 40-60g und Heringsvorfach.
sollten die Schleußen offen sein hat man selbst mit 100g keine richtige Chance. Hornhechte beißen auch auf Krabe oder Fischfetzen (mit Pose) oder Blinker.
Auf der Meeresseite vom Hafen Heringe, Makrelen mit diversen Vorfächern und 50-80g. Platten habe ich dort mit Buttlöffel 60g gefangen (Hängergefahr)
Von der Mole aus hab ich gute Makrelen und Maifische gefangen- Platten hab ich nicht probiert.


----------



## serge7 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



icheben schrieb:


> Direkt an der Schleuße findest du einen "Alles Laden" mit Angel und Campingzubehör. Die haben eigentlich alles da an Ködern was du brauchst.
> Zum Angeln im Hafen: Bei geschloßener Schleuße reicht Vorfach mit Krabe und 20g Blei dahinter, für die Platten (langsam über den Boden ziehen) für die Heringe 40-60g und Heringsvorfach.
> sollten die Schleußen offen sein hat man selbst mit 100g keine richtige Chance. Hornhechte beißen auch auf Krabe oder Fischfetzen (mit Pose) oder Blinker.
> Auf der Meeresseite vom Hafen Heringe, Makrelen mit diversen Vorfächern und 50-80g. Platten habe ich dort mit Buttlöffel 60g gefangen (Hängergefahr)
> Von der Mole aus hab ich gute Makrelen und Maifische gefangen- Platten hab ich nicht probiert.


Super! Danke Dir. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## derkleine (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hi,

noch eine Frage zu Thorsminde: in Hvide Sande muss man zusätzlich zum dänischen Angelschein für das Angeln an der Schleuse und den Molen einen kleinen Obolus für die Nutzung des Fischercenters bezahlen. 

Gibt es so etwas in Thorsminde auch, oder kann man dort einfach mit dem normalen Angelschein angeln?

VG,
derkleine


----------



## icheben (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> noch eine Frage zu Thorsminde: in Hvide Sande muss man zusätzlich zum dänischen Angelschein für das Angeln an der Schleuse und den Molen einen kleinen Obolus für die Nutzung des Fischercenters bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Bislang zumindest brauchte man in Thorsminde keine zusätzliche Angelkarte. Die Ausstattung dort ist aber trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



> Im Hafen (dort wo die großen Schiffe liegen) fing ich dieses Jahr große Platten, Aalmuttern, Aale sowie Makrelen mit gleichen Gerät und Ködern (Makrele mit Blinker und Spinner) , dort lohnt sich auch das Nachtangeln mit Pose und Tauwurm gezielt auf Aal direkt am Ufer.


 
 Mit diesem Tipp wäre ich vorsichtig, blackbird. Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber meines Wissens wurde das Aalfangverbot von der kommerziellen Fischerei auch auf die Angelfischerei ausgeweitet.

 LG Ralf


----------



## Justhon (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hallo Serge,

ein wichtiger Tipp für den Geldbeutel:

Solltest du am südlichen Ufer der Fjordseite angeln, also gegenüber vom Angelladen,  wirf lieber etwas schräg nach rechts sobald du in Grundnähe fischst. Ca. 5-10m draußen ist eine Muschelbank o.ä., ich will nicht wissen wie viele Abrisse ich dort allein schon mitbekommen habe. Da muss ein kleines Vermögen im Wasser hängen... und für Platte und Hornhecht ist der Bereich weiter rechts sowieo besser finde ich.

Mit Blinker brauchst du es auf Hornhecht gar nicht erst zu versuchen, meiner Erfahrung nach beißen die Hornhechte dort fast ausschließlich auf Heringsfetzen. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
LG Justus


----------



## fangheutnix (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Ich mache nun seit mehr als 30 Jahren Urlaub in Vester Husby und fahre immer die 13 Kilometer nach Torsminde zum angeln. 

Zum einen , weil man im Anglladen wirklich alle erdenklichen Köder bekommt. Zum anderen aber auch weil man am Hafen windgeschützt angeln kann. 

Habe im Laufe der Jahre auch so ziemlich alles probiert und kann die Aussagen der Mitangler bestätigen. Am Sonntag hat auch die Kneipe in der roten Bude auf.... 

Ein Altmetallhändler würde, so er den den Grund der Fjordeinfahrt abgrasen könnte, richtig Blei und anderen Sachen rausholen....


----------



## serge7 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Super! Danke für Eure Tipps. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## raf (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Justhon schrieb:


> Mit Blinker brauchst du es auf Hornhecht gar nicht erst zu versuchen, meiner Erfahrung nach beißen die Hornhechte dort fast ausschließlich auf Heringsfetzen.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
> LG Justus



  Mit Blicker und Seide (ohne Hacken) geht richtig was und macht auch mehr Spaß.

Zum Angeladen: Leider sind die Preise dort für die Würmer (Seeringler, Wattwürmer ) ziemlich heftig. 7.00 Euro für ein Paket find ich heftig.
Nehmt ein alten Kescher und schnappt euch die Garnellen. Ein Top Köder und umsonst und sehr lecker.







Und auch die sind leicht zu fangen:


----------



## Hobbyangler_17 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Moin. Bin ab dem 9. auch wieder in Nordhede Vest also direkt am Nissum Fjord und nur 11km von Thorsminde entfernt. Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Fängen aus, denn durch meine Ferienzeiten springt unser Urlaub immer ziemlich. So hatte ich letztes Jahr mitte August eine der schlechtesten Wochen bisher. Nur an einem Tag ging etwas auf den Molen, dabei habe ich dann auch mithilfe des kleinen Heringspatanosters etwa 30 Makrelen an Land gezogen( Das Vorfach fängt viel besser als das eigentliche Makrelenvorfach mit den großen Hacken. Platte im Hafen sind Mittlerweile immer langweiliger zu Beangeln geworden, weil es keine wirklichen Großen mehr gibt. Dieses Jahr würde ich mich auch wieder freuen, wenn es mit den Hornhechten klappt.
Ist jemand im Moment oben und kann mal von den Fangerfolgen berichten. Der Wetterbericht ist ja nicht zu schlecht.


----------



## fangheutnix (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Vierzehn Tage Verster Husby und somit einge Tage Angeln in Thorsminde sind morgen vorbei. 

Die Platten im Kanal zum Fjord haben mittlerweile fast alle Untermass. Ich hatte nicht eine vernünftige. 

Der Kanal vor und nach der Schleuse scheint mir auch ziemlich verkrautet. 

Mein Kumpel und ich hatten einigen Kollateralschaden.

Hatte jedoch genügend Fertigmontagen in Deutschland bestellt....

Etwas besser gings am Strand. Wollte mal das Brandungsangeln testen. Konnte in den Abenstunden alleine am Strand vernüftig üben und habe dann auch ganz anständige Würfe mit der neuen Brandungsroute hinbekommen.

Zum Thema Köder: Der Angelladen  verkauft ein kleines Paket Seeringelwürmer für mittlerweile 50 Kronen. Also ein Angeltag schon mal  100 Kronen für Köder. 

Hinter dem Angelladen ist eine Fischbude. Da habe ich zwei Heeringe gekauft, in schmackhafte Brocken geteilt. Nicht unbedingt Erfolg gehabt. 

Mit Wattwürmern aus Hvide Sande wie erwartet kein Problem.


----------



## icheben (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Wir sind auch am 9.7. nach 2Wochen wieder abgereist. Hatten in der 1.Woche in einer Stunde 15 schöne Heringe und eine Scholle von 30 als Beifang. Waren dann nochmal im Hafen von Ringköbing und haben den Barschen nachgestellt. Hier gab es 15Stück von 25-35cm auch innerhalb einer Stunde zum Mitnehmen. In der 2.Woche lief aber leider nicht mehr so viel außer einer weiteren Platte auf der Meerseite in Thorsminde. Für 6 Angelaktionen, von denen wir 3 auf Grund des Wetters abbrechen müssten, trotzdem ganz ordentlich.


----------



## fsbremcke (3. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hallo zusammen!

Am Wochenende geht es endlich wieder nach Dänemark.

Was gibt es denn aktuell aus Thorsminde und Umgebung zu berichten?

Was geht an der Schleuse, was geht ab den Molen und was geht in der Brandung?

Für euer Feedback im Voraus besten Dank!


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Spitzenstädter (4. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Moin Frank,

reise mit meiner Frau Samstag an. Ein Teil von uns ist schon oben. In Thorsminde stapeln sich die Angler. Die Fangerfolge sind begrenzt.
Die letzten Tage muss ein großer Dorschschwarm von 8-15cm an der Schleuse eingetroffen sein.
Ansonsten vereinzelt Heringe um die 20cm.

Ich spekuliere eigentlich noch auf die Makrelen. Wetter soll  konstant schön sein. Wenn der Wind vielleicht noch ein paar Tage aus dem Osten pfeift, könnten wir an den Mohlen nördlich von Thorsminde Glück haben.

Außerdem wollte ich dieses Jahr mal speziell ein Auge auf die Meeräschen legen. Habe dahingehend in den letzten Jahren gar nichts mitbekommen.Waren aber auch meist erst im September.

Ansonsten gezieltes Pilkern auf größere Dorsche im Kanalbereich kannste ja vergessen. Zu viele Muschelbänke und Anglermüll....

Gute Fahrt Euch !

Gruß
Ben


----------



## fsbremcke (4. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hi Ben!

Besten Dank! Euch auch eine gute Anreise!

Man sieht sich! ;-)


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Spitzenstädter (5. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Kleines Update:
Wetter soll durchwachsener sein, sprich Wechsel aus Sonne und Regen und zusätzlich ziemlich starker Wind.
Hvide Sande sehr wenig Angler, diese ohne Fangerfolg.

Das klingt nicht so gut :/

Bis gleich.


----------



## diedel38 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Spitzenstädter schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Wetter soll durchwachsener sein, sprich Wechsel aus Sonne und Regen und zusätzlich ziemlich starker Wind.
> Hvide Sande sehr wenig Angler, diese ohne Fangerfolg.
> 
> ...




Das ist ja mau, du machst mir ja garkeinen Mut, wollten am Montag ansich mal die Makrelen ärgern, aber,aber ;+ ;+ ;+ 
diedel38


----------



## fsbremcke (6. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Moin!

Kleines Feedback nach dem ersten Tag:

Heute Mittag nach der Ankunft mal fix für eine Stunde die Rute rein gehalten. Drei, vier kleine Platten und 8-10 von diesen kleinen Dorschen. Oder sind das Wittlinge? War jedenfalls nichts Brauchbares dabei.

Heute Abend zwischen ca. 19:30 und 21:30 das gleiche Spiel. Konnte dann außerhalb der Strömung aber doch noch drei schöne Platten für die Pfanne verhaften.

Ort: Fordseite der Schleuse, in der Nähe der roten Halle.

Montage: Schwere Spinnrute mit Heringspaternoster (Haken mit kleinen Stücken von Seeringlern bestückt). Aktiv gefischt, also langsam über Grund eingekurbelt.

Ich weiß - seltsame Montage! Funktioniert dort aber schon seit Jahren ganz ordentlich.

Zu mehr hats am ersten Tag noch nicht gereicht. Viel mehr wäre bei der aktuellen Windlage aber wohl auch nicht gegangen.

Schönen und erfolgeichen Urlaub!


----------



## Spitzenstädter (9. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hey,

stark das Du Dich bei diesen Windbedingungen ans Wasser stellst. 
Wir waren gestern mal am Leuchtturm Bovbjerg. Man konnte sich in fast 45Grad gegen den Wind stellen ohne umzufallen. Das gibt sich keine Makrele 

Am Sonntag späten Nachmittag haben zwei Angler Ihr Glück bei heftigen Boen an der Schleuse mit Blinker probiert und konnten tatsächlich eine nicht zu kleine Meerforelle ziehen. Sie durfte danach wieder baden gehen. Daumen hoch Jungs.

Die Forellenteiche hier in der Umgebung reizen mich leider gar nicht mehr, ansonsten wäre das sicher eine Alternative. Bezüglich Von Au (Barsche, hecht) könnte man nochmal schauen. 

Übrigens ist erst ab Sonntag wieder mit vernünftigen Bediungen zu rechnen, da sind wir dann an der Ostküste.

Beste Grüße


----------



## raf (9. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Spitzenstädter schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Am Sonntag späten Nachmittag haben zwei Angler Ihr Glück bei heftigen Boen an der Schleuse mit Blinker probiert und konnten tatsächlich eine nicht zu kleine Meerforelle ziehen. Sie durfte danach wieder baden gehen. Daumen hoch Jungs.



Hmm die Meerforelle ist im Ringkøbing-, Nissum- und Stadil Fjord ganzjährig geschützt seit 2014. 

PS: noch 52 Tage bis Thorsminde :vik:


----------



## Spitzenstädter (11. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



raf schrieb:


> Hmm die Meerforelle ist im Ringkøbing-, Nissum- und Stadil Fjord ganzjährig geschützt seit 2014.
> 
> PS: noch 52 Tage bis Thorsminde :vik:



Recht hat du RAF, allerdings wurde der Fisch westlich der Schleuse gefangen. Theoretisch dürfte dieser Bereich zum Meer hin also von der Schonzone ausgenommen sein, auch wenn die Fische praktisch auf dem Weg in den Fjord und gegebenfalls zum Laichen sind.

Heute Ostwind und purer Sonnenschein
Vielleicht lohnt sich ein Besuch bei den Buhnen in Fjaltring.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## fsbremcke (11. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei herrlichem Wetter von heute Mittag bis gegen 17:00 mit der ganzen Familie am Strand in Fjand gewesen und natürlich die entsprechende Ausrüstung mitgenommen.

Ergebnis: Fünf kleine Wolfbarsche, die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen durften, reichlich kleine Platten und eine 45er Flunder.

So darf es weiter gehen.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Kellogs (31. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Läuft in Thorminde denn momentan was in Sachen Fangmeldung?
LG Kellogs


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Spitzenstädter schrieb:


> Recht hat du RAF, allerdings wurde der Fisch westlich der Schleuse gefangen. *Theoretisch dürfte dieser Bereich zum Meer hin also von der Schonzone ausgenommen sein,* auch wenn die Fische praktisch auf dem Weg in den Fjord und gegebenfalls zum Laichen sind.


Diese theoretische Vermutung ist leider falsch, *das Fischen auf Meerforelle und Lachs ist auch im gesamten Hafengebiet inclusive der Einfahrt westlich der Schleuse verboten.*#h

Siehe das angehängte Bild des entsprechenden Verbotsschildes.
Insofern haben die Angler, die die dort gefangene MeFo zurückgesetzt haben alles richtig gemacht #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## raf (25. September 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Redeye01 schrieb:


> Ich bin deshalb gestern nach  Thorsminde ausgewichen. Ergebnis: 30 Heringe in 3 Stunden, ganz o.k. für  die Jahreszeit, zumal das Wetter auch super war.



Na das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an. 
Werde ab 01.10 berichten :m


----------



## Spitzenstädter (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Diese theoretische Vermutung ist leider falsch, *das Fischen auf Meerforelle und Lachs ist auch im gesamten Hafengebiet inclusive der Einfahrt westlich der Schleuse verboten.*#h
> 
> Siehe das angehängte Bild des entsprechenden Verbotsschildes.
> Insofern haben die Angler, die die dort gefangene MeFo zurückgesetzt haben alles richtig gemacht #6
> ...



Hey MeFo-Schreck,

das Schild hängt an der Brücke in Hvide Sande oder?
Ein ähnliches Schild hängt m.E. in Thormsinde nicht. Ich werde nächstes Jahr direkt vor Ort mal anfragen.

@ raf: Gute Reise heut/morgen und Petri!

Beste Grüße


----------



## raf (30. September 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Laut dieser Seite ist die Meerforelle ganzjährig geschützt.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html



> Schonzeiten:
> Meerforelle (Ringkøbing-, Nissum- und Stadil Fjord) ganzjährig (*NEU!* seit 2014)


----------



## raf (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Heute sehr durchwachsendes Wetter. Ordentlicher ablandiger Wind und Regen machten das Angeln nicht so leicht. 
Wenige Bisse aber die die gebissen haben waren etwas größer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Morgen neuer Versuch #h


----------



## anschmu (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Petri  ist doch ein gutes Fangergebnis !


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

ja wirklich


----------



## raf (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Nach dem ich letztes Jahr leider keine Herbstherringe fangen könnte hoffte ich auf dieses Jahr.
Und ich hatte Glück die fetten Herbstherringe sind in Thorsminde angekommen. Ca 40 Herringe in 4 Std. 
Ging ganz gut auf der Meerseite . Leider läuft der Plattfisch nicht so gut. Nur vereinzelt kleine Exemplare.


----------



## anschmu (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

petri , sind doch schöne Große ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## raf (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Heute haben wir 6 Std Herringe Wettangeln gemacht. Zu zweit Stand es zum Schluss 38 : 62 ( für mich ) 
2 Seehunde haben ordentlich Herringe gejagt.


----------



## anschmu (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Nochmals Petri , sind echt goße diesen Herbst . ich glaube ich werde es nächstes Jahr mal in Thorsminde versuchen . Hab dort noch nie auf Hering geangelt , immer in Hvidesande . Aber dort gehen mir unsere osteurpäischen Nachbarn mehr und mehr auf die Nerven . Mit den Asylbewerben hatten wir weniger Stress , nur was manchmal ein bischen nervt ist die Musik . Gruß Andreas


----------



## raf (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Der Urlaub geht langsam aber sicher zu Ende noch ein paar Tage und dann hat uns der Alltag wieder. 
Die Herringe werden von Tag zu Tag weniger. Vereinzelt werden noch welche gefangen. Ist sehr zeitaufwendig ein paar zusammen zu bekommen. 
Die Platten liefen heute ganz gut auf Schrimps. Hab aber nur die größeren mitgenommen und die wo der Haken zu tief geschluckt war. Aber jeder Wurf brachte Fisch. Hab mich dann aber gegen Mittag ins Schwimmbad nach Sondervig abgesetzt. 8 Grad und ordentlicher Ostwind da war eine Runde Sauna perfekt. 
Gegen Abend noch ein Eimer Schrimps gesammelt gleich wird gepullt vor dem warmen Kamin.


----------



## icheben (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

|bigeyes Petri!!!

Ist der Kochtopf so klein oder die Kraben so groß? Wo habt ihr die denn ausgegraben? Unsere waren dagegen immer mickrig.

Sehr schöne Fische!


----------



## raf (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Naja eine Std brauch man schon zum Sammeln bis der Eimer voll ist. Nehme nur die größeren. Die findet man oft unter Booten. Letzte Woche war sehr schlecht kaum gute zu finden. Aber jetzt ist wieder top. Im Moment scheinen sie sich zu häuten.


----------



## Kellogs (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Wir fahren nächste Woche kurzfristig für eine Woche in die Nähe von Thyborøn. Thorsminde ist da nicht so weit weg. Was geht denn jetzt gegen jahresende noch so fischmäßig? Nur Platte? Und wo würde man es am Besten probieren? War bisher immer nur im Sommer auf Makrele in HS oder Vorupør. Kenne Thorsminde also noch gar nicht.
Bin für jeden Tipp für diese Jahreszeit dankbar.
LG Denny


----------



## raf (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Platte wird wohl gehen denke ich. Evtl sind noch paar Winterheringe zu fangen mußt du mal testen.
Heringe würde ich auf der Meerseite versuchen. Links auf der Mole wo das Sandschiff liegt. Man sieht zb an den Reinigungsplätzen ob Herringe gefangen wurden. Wenn dort zb jede Menge Schuppen liegen.

Im Hafen kann man sehr gut und auch viele große Platten fangen.
Dazu müßen die Bedingungen stimmen.
Die Tore müssen auf sein mit möglichst ablaufenden Wasser.
Wasserkugel oder größere Pose aufziehen. Pose / Wasserkugel auf 2,5 Meter Wassertiefe einstellen. Butthaken (Größe 1) verwenden und ca 15 cm übern Hacken noch ca 5 g Bleischrott klemmen.
Dann eine Garnele  komplett auf den Hacken. Seeringler und Wattwurm geht auch bloß ziemlich teuer.Jetzt das ganze auswerfen ( ca 10 Meter vom Ufer reicht ) und treiben  lassen in Richtung Schleusentor. Die Bisse kommen meist sofort. Jeder  Wurf ein Fisch..
Die Platten liegen im Sand bzw zwischen den Steinen und  sehen den Köder über sich vorbei treiben und beißen zu.
Als Top Platz hat sich die rechte Seite im Hafen erwiesen. Dort bei den Steinen wo das Abwasser Rohr und der Beton Sockel ist. Ein echter Hotspot.
Funktioniert aber auch an anderen Stellen gut wenn genug Bewegung im Wasser ist.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Kellogs (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Moin raf,
vielen dank für die Tipps. Das klingt doch vielversprechend. Ich werde hoffentlich dazu kommen und das ausprobieren können. 
LG Denny


----------



## raf (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thorsminde*



Kellogs schrieb:


> Wir fahren nächste Woche kurzfristig für eine Woche in die Nähe von Thyborøn. Thorsminde ist da nicht so weit weg. Was geht denn jetzt gegen jahresende noch so fischmäßig? Nur Platte? Und wo würde man es am Besten probieren? War bisher immer nur im Sommer auf Makrele in HS oder Vorupør. Kenne Thorsminde also noch gar nicht.
> Bin für jeden Tipp für diese Jahreszeit dankbar.
> LG Denny



Und wie ist es gelaufen ?

Guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr an alle #h


----------



## Kellogs (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde*

Leider hat das Wetter nicht so mitgespielt. Den einen Tag, der in Frage gekommen wäre, war dann spazieren mit der Family am Strand angesagt. Die anderen Tage waren doch zu windig. Teilweise hatten wir 115 km/h. Auch wenn die Pose da weit geflogen wäre ;-), hat das leider mit angeln nicht geklappt :-(
Ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal.


----------

